

Ask HN: Which Angels/VC's Have Given The Best Feedback To You? - kposehn

So, I just got finished with a pitch to a VC I've known for a long time. Normally I can pretty much nail any pitch but it caught me off-guard; it may have gone well but I could have done better.<p>That said, I want to ask <i>funded</i> HN startups this question:<p>- While you were raising money, which VC's or angels gave you the best feedback?
- What feedback did you discard and what did you use?
- What was the most valuable thing a VC/angel said to you that affected the success of your company?<p>I'm asking this because while I've been involved in fundraising, this is the first time it is <i>my</i> company (instead of my consulting for the fund). My experience with VC's and angels is limited, so these are questions that are important to me.<p>Cheers :)
======
steventruong
What's your email? It's not listed in your profile. Let's connect

